
What tech titans should say to Trump – and vice versa - pkaeding
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/what-tech-titans-should-say-to-trump-and-vice-versa-154826291.html
======
Neliquat
This is a Trump article mentioning tech, not a tech article mentioning Trump.
Lets not.

